# The Vodacom Durban July horse race 2010 and 2011



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump!  

No comments?


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Howcome they are going the other way? Isn't it dangerous. Just my opinion. I thought horses were always trained to go the other way around or is it just different in Africa?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not a racing expert, but i think its just different in Africa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

@ SugarPlumLove, I wouldn't see the direction of the race being an issue as long as all the horses were trained to run the same way. It might get a little hairy if you took a horse from elsewhere and tried to run it there without re-training it, or if you took a horse from there and ran it elsewhere, without re-training.

What was the length of that race LoveStory10?


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I know It wouldn't matter as long as the horse were trained like this but I just thought it was a little weird. I guess it's just like how in england they drive on the "wrong" side of the road lol


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, never understood that one either. Would love to go to England, but pretty sure I couldn't drive on the wrong side of the road! I could just imagine being over there, talk about the ******* coming to town! ****!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It was about 2200 metres, not sure what that is in furlongs or whatever. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PaintedFury said:


> Yep, never understood that one either. Would love to go to England, but pretty sure I couldn't drive on the wrong side of the road! I could just imagine being over there, talk about the ******* coming to town! ****!


It looks like an exciting time.

A short history lesson. When the Colonies separated from the British they wanted to do things their own way so as Britain ran horses clockwise they changed theirs to counter clockwise. Or so 'they' say. Some of Africa was settled by prisoners dropped there by the British, so maybe they stuck with that traditon.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah that could be the reason... But i remember someone saying on the news that the sun is a big factor, you can see the ocean very clearly from the racetrack, and the glare could dazzle the horses, which may be another reason they run the other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

